# TI-994/A Call Say



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Yes, some of us still have a Texas Instruments. What does Call Say do exactly? I know it produces sound by the external Speech Synthesizer, but how does it do so?


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

Check out the link below and also the highlighted link within the article for examples.
http://www.mainbyte.com/ti99/software/s_carts/ext_basic.html


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Interesting. I'll have to look into that!


----------

